# Getting Smart Card error



## Donp

I Have a 811 reciever and for the past three weeks when I change from watching an OTA channel to either 119 or 110 in some instances I get a message that my "Smart Card is not authorized to recieve this program". Rebooting the receiver will correct this and sometimes if I leave the channel hp that is getting the "error' the error goes away. The is annoying and I want to know if there is any software fix that can be done. or if there is any other fix for this.


----------



## igot2gonow

If you are getting 005 013 or 014 error code, call dish now, they are open. Normally they can send a hit to reauthorize the smart card to the rcvr. Then go to channel 101 and then back to the problem channel. If that doesnt fix it, do a switch test and reset the receiver. If that doesnt fix it, then you need a replacement receiver.


----------



## BNUMM

Donp said:


> I Have a 811 reciever and for the past three weeks when I change from watching an OTA channel to either 119 or 110 in some instances I get a message that my "Smart Card is not authorized to recieve this program". Rebooting the receiver will correct this and sometimes if I leave the channel hp that is getting the "error' the error goes away. The is annoying and I want to know if there is any software fix that can be done. or if there is any other fix for this.


I am having the same problem with my 721 receiver. I called Dish and they said to do a check switch. I did and everything was fine. The next time I did a check switch and it took care of it again. It sure is annoying.


----------



## Donp

BNUMM said:


> I am having the same problem with my 721 receiver. I called Dish and they said to do a check switch. I did and everything was fine. The next time I did a check switch and it took care of it again. It sure is annoying.


I have had this before and a check switch does fix it for a while, several months at a time. It will probably come back though as it has done in the past.


----------



## BNUMM

Dish finally replaced my 721 because they said it was a card reader problem. The replacement 721 worked fine for 2 days and then it started showing the 005 message. Called Dish and they had to reauthorize the card. That was last night. Will wait and see how long that lasts.


----------

